# 1991 1.8L timing help



## EzeakeoRage (Jun 19, 2005)

i have a 1991 jetta carot and i took the crank pulluy off with the timing gear and it messed the timing up i need a diagram of where all the timing marks need to be... mostly the intermediate shaft for the distributor is messing with me i dont know where the mark needs to point.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 1991 1.8L timing help (EzeakeoRage)*

line it so that the crank and intermediate marks touch each other. turn the cam til the mark lines up with the front of the valve cover.


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 1991 1.8L timing help (ziddey)*

I would suggest removing the distributor cap and aligning the rotor with the TDC mark on the distributor housing which will put the intermediate shaft in the right position, then line the crank up to it.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 1991 1.8L timing help (Sagaris)*

*So Maj doesn't have to







(hope you don't mind me taking the liberty)*
1)put ur motor on TDC....#1 piston should be all the way up remove green cap on tranny and u should see the V pointing to the dot on the flywheel








2)After this check ur cam sprocket...dot on inside of sprocket should be even with the front of valve cover like this...








3)remove distibutor cap make sure rotor is pointed to #1 in firing order like this(ull see a small line on edge of distributor, rotor should be like an 1/8 to the right of it.


----------



## EzeakeoRage (Jun 19, 2005)

Alright thanks for the pictures. This may seem like a stupid question but most engines number one cylinder would be the cylinder closest to the timing belt correct ? And are the pink dots the line up marks your talking about for the dizzy ?


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes to both (well, the pink dots are near the tick marks..) . Good luck










_Modified by JoggerNot at 9:04 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## EzeakeoRage (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot man i think i can figure it out now


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (EzeakeoRage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EzeakeoRage* »_ And are the pink dots the line up marks your talking about for the dizzy ?


Dont worry about the pink dots......its lined up by the notch on the housing..

3)remove distibutor cap make sure rotor is pointed to #1 in firing order like this(ull see a small line on edge of distributor, rotor should be like an 1/8 to the right of it.


----------



## EzeakeoRage (Jun 19, 2005)

Alright so i'm taking it the notch is pretty noticable then ?


----------



## EzeakeoRage (Jun 19, 2005)

And also if you have to make it 1/8 to the right of the notch would that be the 6 degrees before tdc ?


_Modified by EzeakeoRage at 11:01 AM 1-9-2010_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (EzeakeoRage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EzeakeoRage* »_And also if you have to make it 1/8 to the right of the notch would that be the 6 degrees before tdc ?

_Modified by EzeakeoRage at 11:01 AM 1-9-2010_

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EzeakeoRage (Jun 19, 2005)

Alright well now ive got everthing lined up perfect and i got fuel got spark but no go ? any ideas ?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (EzeakeoRage)*

Are u sure timing is right ? Double check it...Is it doing anything like poping or almost starting or just turning over with no intent to start?


----------



## EzeakeoRage (Jun 19, 2005)

« » 5:31 PM 1-9-2010	
Well i figured it out. Turned out that the timing mark that comes factory wasnt right. There was a little yellow mark turns out someone had made thier own timing marks which is the one i had to go by not tge factory ones. Go figure its not the manufactures mark but the one marked by a person. Thanks alot everyone for all the great info and resource vw people pull thru again.


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: 1991 1.8L timing help (JoggerNot)*

I am lined up on all but I think I moved the bottom of the distributor base so I am not sure if the line is right...When I try to turn it over I get some back fire


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 1991 1.8L timing help (orlandosean)*

ok im kinda having the same problem. when i line the intermediate shaft up to the crankshaft pulley its not TDC and the dizzy is off. what gives its almost like when the VC is lined up and its at TDC the dizzy is off. im pissed. cant figure this piece of garbage out!


----------

